#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Русскоязычная игра по Буддийской философии на тему кармы.

## Савелов Александр

Друзья сделал Русскоязычную игру\интерактивный учебник по Буддийской философии на тему кармы в Тибетском буддизме для тех кто хотя-бы немного знаком с учением Будды Шакьямуни. 
Игра находится в beta - версии а потому возможно есть и баги, и орфографические, и пунктуационные ошибки, это моя первая игра потому прошу сильно не пинать. Очень надеюсь, что я не зря над ней корпел и кому - нибудь она будет полезна.
Группа игры http://vk.com/club104424440

----------

Влад К (18.10.2015), Вольдемар (13.10.2015), Евгений Шпагин (15.04.2016), Крымский (13.10.2015), Нико (15.04.2016), Эделизи (15.10.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> Группа игры http://vk.com/club104424440


А чего она не веб-приложение? Надо бы приложение делать с возможностью пожертвовать "в голосах"  :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Олдовый квест в стиле дос это круто конечно, но по уму надо было кроссплатформенную делать сразу, на жяве. Сейчас у детишек телефоны, планшеты, на компьютере и не играет никто.

----------

Нико (15.04.2016)

----------


## Савелов Александр

Пока это ещё beta - версия, доработав я сделаю её кроссплатформенной.  Ещё у меня просили сделать её Flash - версию в контакте.
Но честно говоря не хочется её монетизировать, с другой стороны не нужно будет думать где найти денег на художника для второй части. Думаю пока...
Если будут пожелания в группе VK, начну делать вторую часть на тему 4 Благородных истин и их 16 аспектов. Но хочется чтобы графика была получше чем в первой игре а для этого придётся искать человечка владеющего векторной графикой гораздо лучше чем я.

----------


## Бейсин

Много забавного, местами очаровательно. В целом, отличная штука.
Дошёл до пещеры с нагами и отправился на новое рождение, ещё лучшим Бодхисатвой  :Smilie: .

Два основных предложения:

1) Выложить тексты программы на GitHub, или хотя бы тексты диалогов. Тогда желающие смогут легко вносить правки, добавления, предложения, а вы сможете принимать или отклонять, или обсуждать их с авторами, и так это будет легче развиваться. Проще, чем читать с экрана игрушки, делать записи ручкой, потом переписывать их вам вКонтакт...

2) Хорошо бы добавить такие технические возможности:
- Прокрутить или пролистнуть диалог обратно выше, чтобы лучше разобраться в прочитанном. (Хотя, как я понял, все диалоги там можно повторить, поэтому оно не так уж критично, но всё же было бы удобнее).
- Чтобы можно было получить более подробное объяснение к информации в диалогах. Например, чтобы открывалась подробная статья в браузере, или в самой игре пояснительная статья на весь экран. Иногда это действительно интересно - я узнал кое-что новое и хотел бы почитать ещё. (Это тоже некритично, т.к. человек может сам поискать всё и сам; но удобнее и проще не забыть, если это делается, не отходя от кассы).
При коллективной работе, как на ГитХабе, сделать такую систему знаний не так уж трудно.

----------

